
Facebook dating launches today - newscracker
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/20/17871690/facebook-dating-release-colombia-test
======
newscracker
I seriously can't imagine this taking off, and even if it does, staying strong
and growing bigger than other matching platforms that charge their customers
for verification and other features.

Facebook is already quite creepy and needy. [1] Please dissuade people from
using this service if you can.

[1]: [http://bradfrost.com/blog/post/facebook-you-needy-
sonofabitc...](http://bradfrost.com/blog/post/facebook-you-needy-sonofabitch/)

~~~
p1esk
I seriously can't imagine this _not_ taking off, as far as a dating app can
"take off". The incumbents should be worried.

